# Methodenname über Reflection



## Barcardy (24. Jan 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ein kleines oder auch größeres Problem zum Thema Reflection.

Ich würde gern zur Laufzeit feststellen in welcher Methode ich mich gerade befinde.

Es gibt zwar die Möglichkeit alle Methoden einer Klasse auszulesen oder eine Methode herauszufinden dessen Namen man schon kennt, aber kennt ihr eine, die Methode zu bestimmen in der man sich gerade befindet?????

Würd mich über eine Lösung oder einen Ansatz freuen, da ich mittlerweile ratlos bin :roll: 

Grüssla Barcardy


----------



## André Uhres (24. Jan 2007)

Da braucht man Reflection?
Ich mach's immer so:

```
private void methode(){
    String name = "methode";
}
```


----------



## Beni (24. Jan 2007)

Man kanns auch mit "Thread.getStackTrace()" machen.


----------



## WieselAc (25. Jan 2007)

?????

Wann und in welcher Form willst den wissen in welcher Methode du bist? 


Ich würd ja mal behaupten das benutzen eines simplen Debuggers sollte reichen?!?


----------

